# Trying to rescue a GSD but getting no replies from groups



## centuryhouse (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi all - I don't currently own a pet but have wanted a German Shepherd for most of my life. I have finally decided to make the move and get one. I thought an adoption from a shelter or rescue might be a good way to go, but so far it's not working out. 

With the shelters, it seems that the GSD's are either misrepresented (not a true GSD) or end up having serious health issues (heartworms, etc).

I have filled out applications, left voice mails, sent emails and Facebook messages to a number of rescues but so far I have not gotten a single response from anyone - no acknowledgement whatsoever. 

My coworker said he tried to rescue a dog a few years ago, and got no responses - he finally went to a breeder and got two puppies. He was finally contacted by one of the places he sent an application to OVER A YEAR LATER. I don't want to wait that long.

Any ideas? I'm in the Plano, TX area (Northern suburb in Dallas) and looking for a female GSD, between 1-3 years old.

Thanks.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You contacted a GSD rescue in TX? How long ago? Remember that rescues are run by volunteers.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

There are a couple of rescues in TX. Here are a few I found…..

http://www.austingermanshepherdrescue.org/available.htm

http://ntxgsdrescue.org

http://www.ghgsdr.org According to their web site, they have puppies, too! 

I’m sure there are more rescues in Texas but this is a good start. I’ve heard nice things about the Austin rescue (top link).


----------



## centuryhouse (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks. What is the typical time frame you would expect before someone acknowledges my contact? 

I understand they are volunteer based, but if the dogs are as desperate as they make it seem ("PLEASE contact us TODAY! They need a home NOW!!) I would think someone would be ready to move on it when an offer of a home comes up. Weeks, months or years seems kind of nuts to me - esp when I could just take the option to go out and buy one within a day or so.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

centuryhouse said:


> Thanks. What is the typical time frame you would expect before someone acknowledges my contact?
> 
> I understand they are volunteer based, but if the dogs are as desperate as they make it seem ("PLEASE contact us TODAY! They need a home NOW!!) I would think someone would be ready to move on it when an offer of a home comes up. Weeks, months or years seems kind of nuts to me - esp when I could just take the option to go out and buy one within a day or so.


I didn't spend much time on their sites but if they list their phone number, I'd call, as opposed to sending an email. Call everyday until you get a reply!!

Edit: Oops! You have called...hmmm. Someone should be calling you...be persistent.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I guess that's a choice you'll have to make whether you want a rescue or not. I doubt it takes months or years to respond to adopters. A 2-3 weeks wouldn't be out of line though.

You didn't answer my questions. What rescues did you contact and how long ago was it?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

It's too bad we're not closer. A woman near us is giving hers up and I think she's free. Spayed, purebred (with papers I believe).

Maybe you could look into it if you have an idea for transport.
Pilots and Paws is one idea...
Adopt a Pet :: Kasey-CourtesyPost - Prosser, WA - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I don't understand why people threaten rescues with going out to buy a puppy? If you want to buy a puppy from a responsible breeder then the process is similar to adoption: you inquire about the dog, speak extensively with the breeder, give them references, get references, they decide if you are a good match for their dogs and vise-versa, etc. 

Please keep in mind that rescues are staffed by volunteers, many of whom have full time jobs on top of their work with the rescue. Rarely do you hear back right away because a lot of work goes into the running of rescues. 

Have you already submitted applications or are you just making inquiries at this point? 

And just to give you an idea: it generally takes a few weeks to a month between an inquiry, adopting processing, home visit and final adoption.


----------



## centuryhouse (Aug 26, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> I doubt it takes months or years to respond to adopters. A 2-3 weeks wouldn't be out of line though.
> 
> You didn't answer my questions. What rescues did you contact and how long ago was it?


The 'years' comment came as a result of my coworker (and former roommate) having waited over a year for a response.

I don't have the names of the places for the most part as I've just submitted the application / sent the email / made the phone call (whichever is appropriate) and moved on. *Good Shepherd Rescue of North Texas *is one that I had recently contacted about a GS named "Ava", and not heard back from. That one was only three days ago.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Most rescues - at least the ones I have worked with, require you to complete an adoption application, before they contact you. Very often, rescues are inundated with emails from people who just ask a lot of questions and never actually adopt. Volunteers do not have time to respond to people who aren't serious. Completing an application show that you ARE serious and a volunteer will contact you ASAP. Please keep in mind that volunteers are people just like you - who have jobs, families, their own pets and try to fit in email and phone responses in their "Free" time.


----------



## centuryhouse (Aug 26, 2011)

BowWowMeow said:


> I don't understand why people threaten rescues with going out to buy a puppy?
> 
> Have you already submitted applications or are you just making inquiries at this point?
> 
> And just to give you an idea: it generally takes a few weeks to a month between an inquiry, adopting processing, home visit and final adoption.


First, thanks for your response. No need to become upset with me though if you are, I didn't 'threaten' anyone. I was basically saying that if the rescue situations are really urgent, it would behoove them to move on offers of a home (at least let the applicant know someone got their request). 

As I stated, I have filled out applications as well as emailed, called, and sent FB messages where appropriate. I have followed whatever instructions they have on the page.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Hang in there. I know it is hard to wait. While you could be the best dog owner in the world and any dog you adopt - the luckiest.....It takes time for a rescue to make sure of that. Many dogs have come from bad situations and the last thing a rescue wants to see is a dog go into another bad situation. People lie. Sometimes, despite best efforts, a dog is placed in a bad home. Nobody wants that. A good rescue is going to make sure you get the dog that is right for you. Best of luck. We will be expecting pictures of your new dog very soon.


----------



## centuryhouse (Aug 26, 2011)

That makes sense, thanks. I just didn't realize that. Growing up, if we wanted a dog we went to the flea market, or SPCA or wherever and went home with a dog, THAT DAY. I didn't realize how different it was with a rescue. My expectations were apparently unrealistic. I'm ready to go home with a GSD right now!!! LOL


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm a volunteer with Good Shepherd Rescue. If you filled out an application, you should hear from Kathleen within a week, week and a half. If you didn't actually fill out an application your inquiry will probably go to file x. If you don't hear from them let me know.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

just a suggestion...you should keep track of exactly which rescue you contact, when, and the name of the dog you're inquiring about. 

also, lots of people don't understand...rescues are different from humane societies are different from pounds are different from shelters are different from animal conrol...they're ALL different. at pounds, shelters and animal control, you can often adopt the same day, for a small fee, first come first served, no other questions asked. humane societies usually are a bit more expensive, do vet the dogs and do require some kind of references. rescues (if they're good rescues), match dogs to owners, check references, do a home visit, do everything in their power to ensure a dog they've rescued always goes to and stays in a good and safe home. they've often rescued these dogs from urgent situations and many on their last day of life. they've usually invested dollars and emotions in these dogs. sometimes people get real offended when a rescue won't adopt to them. have patience. and keep good track of where you apply, when, and for who. it will really benefit you in the end with respect to the dog exactly matching your needs. you can ask here about various rescues and their reputation...but only positive remarks can be posted in the public threads, negatives will come to you via personal message (pm). thank you for wanting to help a german shepherd dog...there are so many in need. the shepherd rescue in austin has a great reputation. good luck.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

In the 2 rescues I work with, the dogs are kept in volunteer foster homes. The applications are run by volunteers, and the home visits are done by volunteers. Often they're three different people. I can give you a volunteer's-eye-view of what's happened with your application so far:

You submitted it right before, or right during, the first week of school. The person who checks the incoming application email probably isn't checking it as regularly because she's a wife and mom with three kids she's trying to get started in school, as well as having a full time job. So whereas she normally checks the applications every day, between work, school clothes shopping, school supply shopping, and getting the kids ready, she probably checked it once or twice this week. 

When she saw your application, she posted to the group message board, "I have a really nice looking application in Dallas. Who can take this one?" It sat on the board for a few days. Everybody was hoping somebody else would take it 'cause "hey, it's the first week of school." She posted it again. Finally someone agreed to take it. . . . and then forgot for a couple of days. 

I wish it weren't that way, but it just is. When dealing with rescues keep in mind that you're dealing with a large committee of volunteers, and that we all have full-time jobs and families. It's not an excuse, but none of us get paid for this. Be patient with us!


If you haven't already, check out www.austingermanshepherdrescue.org as well. They adopt to DFW.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

op, there you have it...a first hand explanation and one of the many scenarios that can play out when you apply to a rescue staffed by volunteers. if you understand and work with a rescue to find just the right shepherd for you i can just about 99.9% guarantee that it will be the best dog you ever had. be patient. use the knowledge on this board to find a reputable rescue.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

ohmygosh, i just clicked on the austin rescue's link...they have some FABULOUS shepherds!!!


----------

